# West Lakes - Thursday 13th Dec



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Gonna try West Lakes Thursday morning. Must get a fishing session in before a throat operation this Friday takes me out until around New Years. Launching At Dotterel Dve around 8.30am. I haven't fished there myself yet, so I'd be happy for any company.

Cheers
Crazy Horse.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant make it but, flick a 2" sandworm in New Penny on a 1/32oz jighead as close as you can to the pontoons and hang on :shock: :lol: :lol:

Hope you have a great day


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I'll be in it with you mate. 0830 sounds like a respectible hour to me. L3gacy - You want in - If so I will pick you up - let me know


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

just checked the forecast for thursday matey, can you pick the days or what ? ill try n get there by 8.30, if i dont im sure ill catch up on the water.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought i was safe from this trip! I'm not sure i should really be doing this trip... hell, if i break a tendin you can all tow me back . Seriously though i'll let you know tomorrow if that's ok Gator. I dont want to make things worse. I've been off the water for a week and a half now so fingers crossed.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Bloody Hell! I knew you had damaged yourself; but did not know it was that bad.

Anyway - Ring me if you are going to go and I'll pick you up 0402-000-278


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The breaking a tendin thing was playing it up a bit mate lol. It's just a very annoying pain in my wrist when i paddle and i was told paddling too soon could just make it worse :?. I'm seeing a physio tomorrow morning for various things so i might ask for his opinion.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good news all, i figured out what was causing my tendinitis and i think i'll be fine for thursday. As those who read my report will know i had to use a hire paddle for my murray trek, it was very heavy and awkward. I went for a "test paddle" today in moderate wind and swell and although there was some pain things are on the improve and paddling is now just a bit uncomfortable. All i can say is thank god for my rudder as thanks to the pain my strokes arent the most even... lol. SO if Gator is willing to take me with him you can count me in i reckon. Should be a good chance to try West Lakes with people that have been before. By the way the squid are ridiculous at seacliff at the moment, got 2 on my hardbody... at trolling speed. Suicidal maniacs...


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

You'll be fine L3GACY, it is just a gentle paddle and drift around West Lakes - nowhere near the paddling required out in the deep blue.

Looks like it is going to be windier than first forecast a few days ago, but we'll give it a bash anyway, right?

See you all down there around 8.30am (give or take half an hour as I have to drop my son to child care first).


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Now worries L3gacy: I will pick you up at about 7:30 tomorrow morning - Now all I need is the where - Brighton is not that large; however, there are a numbe of houses there 

Give me a ring on my mobile as the best way.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

SO how did we go fellas?????????????????/


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Everyone caught fish. I think crazy_horse woulda got the best of the day. Waldo got part of a squid tenticle and i rescued a pigeon (how dumb can you be to not be able to get out of the water, let alone fall in when you have wings... for flying... :?) hopefully waldo will upload his pics, he got a fair few i think.


----------

